# Christmas baskets



## Wren (Nov 8, 2018)

After collecting a few baskets from flowers sent to me I thought they were too nice to just throw away so I bought a few trimmings and small gifts to make Christmas presents, it might inspire somebody to do the same


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2018)

These are so cute! Great idea, Wren.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 8, 2018)

I do that also for the staff at my condo.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 8, 2018)

Very cute Wren. I do that also. Why waste perfectly good baskets


----------



## Ferocious (Nov 25, 2018)

Very artistic Wren, you have a flair for this sort of project, well done.....


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2018)

Yes I agree with ferocious, you do seem to make lovely things Wren...


----------



## jujube (Nov 25, 2018)

What a lovely gift!


----------



## Falcon (Nov 25, 2018)

Beautiful  Wren  !   A  brand new life for an empty  basket.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2018)

​What a good idea and very pretty too!


----------

